# Hand Surgery-surgeon joining our practice



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 23, 2008)

We have a hand surgeon joining our practice very soon.  In previous orthopedic workshops, the instructors state that hand and foot surgery is an all day workshop in itself.  Needless to say, I have been re-reviewing the anatomy of the hand.  I have some really good websites for hand anatomy but does anyone have any recommendations on surgical examples?  One of my orthopedic surgeons performed an extensive surgery on the hand and I actually coded it correctly (grinding teeth the whole time).  He doesn't provide any hints on how to code it...he simply gives you the op note.  I don't know about some of you...but since I'm not a nurse...some of these are really,_* really*_ hard.  Anyway...if someone could give some advice, I would really appreciate it.  Mary (mbort), I may be knocking on your door...(not to put you on the spot.      )


----------



## jas0426 (Aug 23, 2008)

We just had a hand surgeon join our group as well.  I never knew how complicated it could be   I really like the eatonhand.com website.  They have alot of the common conditions and what the normal surgical procedures are, complete with CPT and ICD-9 codes.  I tell you though, I have been using the internet alot


----------



## ceverlith (Aug 23, 2008)

I have been coding hand surgery for the past 13 years. It can be very challanging at times. I have 3 hand surgeons.  If I can be of some help, please let me know.

__________________
Cynthia Everlith CPC


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks to you both.  I know I will be taking you up on your offer.

Happy Monday


----------



## mbort (Aug 25, 2008)

lol Rebecca....you know where to find me!!  I'd be glad to help if you need me.  Hands and feet are no fun!!

Have a great day!
Mary


----------



## AmySue1103 (Aug 25, 2008)

I have been coding for Plastic and Reconstructive Surgery for about a year and a half. We have 3 hand surgeons and I know exactly what you mean. I use a book called "Global Service Guide for Hand Surgery" frequently! I also research quite a bit on the internet. Let me know if I can be of any help to you as well!!
Good Luck with Hand Surgery


----------



## debmontero (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey Rebecca,
I code and audit billing reports for a plastic surgeon/hand specialist as well, and also use the Global Service Guide for Hand Surgery like AmySue does, as well as a few other resources. I have read some of the posts here, and wonder where everyone is from. I am very interested in getting a group together for coding and billing meetings in our specialty, and wonder if anyone else is interested. Hand surgery can be very challenging to say the least, but getting the insurance companies to process the hand surgery claims correctly without us having to jump through appeal hoops is even more challenging! There are coding books available by specialty for almost everything except hand surgery. The Ortho books are _some_ help. Don't know about you, but the Ortho guys around here refer their hand cases to us! And in turn, the nightmare coding issues are referred to me. If you or anyone else that codes hand surgery would like to get together, please let me know. 
In the meantime, good luck!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Dec 31, 2008)

Deborah,

You have a great idea, however, I live in NC. Our Hand surgeon was rehashing a story about when he re-attached a nearly amputated hand and the whole time I was thinking... 

I would love any info you come across in the future.


----------

